# Sergeant Wytasha Carter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant Wytasha Carter*

Birmingham Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch Sunday, January 13, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Patrick D. Smith
Birmingham Police Department
1710 1st Avenue North
Birmingham, AL 35203

Phone: (205) 254-1765

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

